# PARTITION DD ECHOUEE



## lidojos (2 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Après avoir bien lu les docs mac os facile, les infos dans différents forums, j'ai donc branché un DD externe seagate neuf à mon Imac 20 - os x Tiger, via usb.

J'ai ouvert l'application "utilitaire de disque", sélectionné l'image du disque seagate, préparer mes 3 partitions et lancer le partitionnement.

Et là, j'ai le message : "partition échouée : impossible d'ouvrir le périphérique"

Une explication ou une aide ???


Merci d'avance


----------



## lidojos (3 Décembre 2009)

Je ne comprends pas :

Si je fais "commande I" sur icône DDE du bureau, j'ai "lecture seule" dans "propriété et autorisations". Est-ce pour cela que j'ai le message "échec partition, pas possible ouvrir le fichier" ???

Par contre, quand le click sur DDE dans "utilitaire de disque", en bas, j'ai plein de renseignements sur le DDE (description du disque = Seagate, Bus de connexion = USB, etc.... et état d'écriture = LIRE/ECRIRE).....

C'est QUOI ???

J'en profite pour demander pourquoi dans "utilitaire de disque", les boutons "vérifier les autorisations" "réparer des autorisations du disque" "vérifier le disque" et "réparer le disque" sont inutilisables (donc en grisé) dans la partie S.O.S de l'utilitaire ????
Ce dernier point, je l'ai eu avec un CD de photos, impossible non plus de récupérer les photos???


MERCI BEAUCOUP

Lidojos


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2009)

lidojos a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas :
> 
> Si je fais "commande I" sur icône DDE du bureau, j'ai "lecture seule" dans "propriété et autorisations". Est-ce pour cela que j'ai le message "échec partition, pas possible ouvrir le fichier" ???
> 
> ...



A priori un problème d'autoorisation, en faisant Pomme I, vérifie dans la rubrique "Partage et permissions" qui est propriétaire de ce disque, et si la case "Ignorer les autorisations du disque" est cochée (faut être dans une session "Admin" pour modifier ces éléments).



lidojos a dit:


> J'en profite pour demander pourquoi dans "utilitaire de disque", les boutons "vérifier les autorisations" "réparer des autorisations du disque" "vérifier le disque" et "réparer le disque" sont inutilisables (donc en grisé) dans la partie S.O.S de l'utilitaire ????
> Ce dernier point, je l'ai eu avec un CD de photos, impossible non plus de récupérer les photos???



Alors, les autorisations : elles ne peuvent être vérifiées ou réparées que sur un disque "système", car les autorisations sont dans Mac OS et pas sur un disque "non système", quant au CD, s'agissant d'un support en "lecture seule", il ne peut pas être réparé, et la vérification ne peut en être faite que si son "formatage" est un formatage "Mac" (un CD Photo, en principe, c'est de l'ISO 9660, je ne pense pas qu'utilitaire de disque puisse le vérifier).


----------



## lidojos (3 Décembre 2009)

Merci Pascal pour ces infos.

Mon DDE est formaté Windows NTFH d'origine, c'est un Seagate FreeAgent 500GO....
Il paraît qu'il existe une manipulation pour avoir quand même accès au disque.....
Si j'arrive à la trouver, je partagerais l'info.

Quand au CD, créé sur PC, format UDF et les photos dedans en JPEG.

Lidojos


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2009)

lidojos a dit:


> Merci Pascal pour ces infos.
> 
> Il paraît qu'il existe une manipulation pour avoir quand même accès au disque.....
> Si j'arrive à la trouver, je partagerais l'info.



Oui, une commande à passer dans le terminal, mais sur Snow Leopard seulement, Leopard et plus anciens, toutes les solutions sont répertoriées ici (elles restent d'ailleurs valable pour la 10.6 dans la majorité ds cas) !


----------



## lidojos (3 Décembre 2009)

Pk Pascal pour toutes les infos via le lien.
En fait, je l'avais lu il y a deux jours mais étant plutôt néophyte, je n'avais pas vraiment tout compris, ni retenu donc.
Ensuite, pleins de sites pour savoir ce que sont les formats de fichiers etc....

Par contre, dans ton "article", au début, j'ai relevé ceci : 

"Elles se partagent en trois catégories : format commun, logiciels sur Mac pour écrire sur des disques NTFS (le Mac sachant, depuis Mac OS X 10.4.3 ou 10.4.7, je ne sais plus trop, lire les disques NTFS) et logiciel(s) PC pour lire et écrire sur des disques aux formats HFS (Mac OS) et HFS+ (Mac OS étendu)."

Donc, étant sous OS X 10.4.11, mon imac devrait au moins lire le DDE, c'est-à-dire ne pas me mettre le message comme quoi il ne peut pas l'ouvrir NON ???

Sinon, si j'ai bien compris, je dois utiliser Macfuse qui me permettra de lire le DDE et de le reformater avec Utilitaire de disque sans passer par le terminal.
Moi, mon DDE est neuf, donc sans fichiers, je veux juste le formater mac donc cela ne devrait pas être si long que cela.
D'ailleurs, c'est quoi passer par le terminal ???

En tout cas, j'ai lu l'article et je vais de ce pas le relire pour bien m'en imprégner.

Merci
Lidojos


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Décembre 2009)

lidojos a dit:


> Donc, étant sous OS X 10.4.11, mon imac devrait au moins lire le DDE, c'est-à-dire ne pas me mettre le message comme quoi il ne peut pas l'ouvrir NON ???



Effectivement, là, il semble y avoir un autre problème, si l'accès en lecture t'es refusé, vérifie, en faisant (depuis le bureau du Mac) "Pomme i" sur l'icône du disque, puis, tout en bas de la fenêtre d'information, à la rubrique "Propriétaire et autorisations", ce qui y figure, et notamment, si la case à cocher "Ignorer les autorisations du disque" est bien cochée.


----------



## lidojos (4 Décembre 2009)

Dan mon message "COMPLEMENT DDE", j'avais donné ce renseignement :

"Si je fais "commande I" sur icône DDE du bureau, j'ai "lecture seule" dans "propriété et autorisations". 

En fait, c'est écrit exactement "lecture seulement" et dans ce cas, rien sur les autorisations....

Lidojos


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Décembre 2009)

lidojos a dit:


> Dan mon message "COMPLEMENT DDE", j'avais donné ce renseignement :
> 
> "Si je fais "commande I" sur icône DDE du bureau, j'ai "lecture seule" dans "propriété et autorisations".
> 
> ...




As tu tenté de juste le formater (en HFS+), puis seulement ensuite (éventuellement) de le partitionner ?


----------



## lidojos (7 Décembre 2009)

Salut Pascal77,

En fait, tout était bien indiqué.. dans comment partitionner avec utilitaire de disque.... seulement moi, j'ai de suite créé 3 partitions et là, j'ai eu le message "ne peut ouvrir le fichier".

En fait, il fallait juste clicker sur "partitionner" une première fois, ce qui d'ailleurs supprime la première icône du DDE dans "utilitaire de disque", puie ensuite on crée les 3 partitions, on re clicke sur "partitionner" et là, OH miracle, CA MARCHE.

Merci en tout cas.

Lidojos


----------

